# OIL PRESSURE LOW (TURN OFF ENGINE)



## Lundy (May 11, 2018)

I have a 2011 Cruze LT. Just got an oil change about an hour ago and this message just popped up while waiting in a friend. Turned the car off and sat 2-3 minutes. Started it back up and the message popped up again. Sat another 5 minutes started up ad headed home, no message. First time this has ever happened. Been using the same mechanic to change the oil since I had it.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

You might want to check your dipstick. either he didnt add enough or the drain pan plug is severely leaking.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do not run the car. Have it towed to a mechanic. Something went wrong with that oil change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the oil level is correct and there is no sign of leakage my first thought is the oil pressure sending unit is failing.
There have been several cases reported and the pressure sender was the culprit.
Memory serves, Eddy Cruze had a failure the day he brought the car home.

Rob


----------



## Lundy (May 11, 2018)

Oil level is fine. No leakage. Headed to the dealership now.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine done that, scared me so I had it towed to the dealer. Turned out to be a bad oil pressure switch!


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Another possibility:
Maybe a "cheap" Oil Filter was used,....preventing proper oil flow.
Always use a good quality filter and Correct oil !!!


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Where did you get the oil change done at? The dealer or the quickie lube? 

Could be cheap/bad filter and/or oil like others have mentioned.


----------

